# Spectraply Blanks on Sale!



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 8, 2016)

Cousineau Wood Products has 2"x2"x6" Spectraply blanks on sale. 25 blanks for $39.99 SHIPPED. That works out to $1.60 per blank! 

https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections.../spectrabox-handle-blanks?variant=30504697932


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 8, 2016)

Sounds like a very good deal. Woodcraft lists the 2x2x6 for $11.50!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 8, 2016)

I am so glad when people take the time and post any good sales they see from any form they have and this is another case. 

Thanks for the heads up. I just placed my order. 

I know it was brought up once before of having a separate forum for things like this and I think it would not be a bad idea.


----------



## Herb G (Nov 8, 2016)

If that stupid clock wasn't on their page, it might load the cart.
I managed to snag a box anyway. 
Thanks for posting this Doug.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 8, 2016)

That clock must mean they are going to have some blowout sales. Have to be watching.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 8, 2016)

Always glad to share. Nice thing is you can use these for handles, cut them in half for stoppers or cut them in quarters for pen blanks....


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah, it says the Black Friday Sale starts in: 16 days...


----------



## jsolie (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks, Doug.  You just cost me $40.  Man, I love this slippery slope.


----------



## KenV (Nov 8, 2016)

Hassle factor goes up when they do not want to ship to Alaska  -- Flat Rate boxes go to every state.......


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 8, 2016)

KenV said:


> Hassle factor goes up when they do not want to ship to Alaska  -- Flat Rate boxes go to every state.......



Buy 2 (or more) and have them shipped to me ...

I'll keep one, ship the other(s) to you and paypal you the difference?


----------



## mecompco (Nov 8, 2016)

I've really gotta take a spin up there--North Anson's only 20 miles away from me.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 8, 2016)

I just placed my order. When I first got their email, I thought that they were the bottle stopper blanks and I was not going to order them. However, since they are 2X2X6 I changed my mind and went for it.


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 8, 2016)

saving that site for future reference.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## greggas (Nov 8, 2016)

That's a great deal...thanks for the heads-up just played my order


----------



## monty8867 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up. One box on order


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 8, 2016)

These bottle stopper blanks end up being $1.17 each when you buy this box!

https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/clearance-rack/products/spectrabox-1?variant=29744687756


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 8, 2016)

I would jump on ordering some also but I think I have spent a bunch already building up supplies but these are on my short list.


----------



## eduardomachado (Nov 8, 2016)

I can get 2 pen blank from each piece  nice


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 8, 2016)

Charlie_W said:


> These bottle stopper blanks end up being $1.17 each when you buy this box!
> 
> https://www.cwp-usa.com/collections/clearance-rack/products/spectrabox-1?variant=29744687756



Yes but if you get the box 6" blanks and cut them half, it works out to 80 cents each 


eduardomachado said:


> I can get 2 pen blank from each piece  nice



You should be able to get 4 full size pen blanks from each one (and 8 sierra size blanks)....


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 8, 2016)

Cut on a bandsaw and easily you get 4 blanks or even more if you put them on a sierra style kit. I bought them for birdhouse ornaments. Can do some segmenting with too.


----------



## kentonjm (Nov 9, 2016)

dang, sold out


----------



## Skie_M (Nov 9, 2016)

doh .... can't read measurements today, lol!


----------



## Herb G (Nov 10, 2016)

Yeah, they sold out fast this time. You gotta get them when you can.


----------



## Herb G (Nov 11, 2016)

I thought I'd let you guys know my order was shipped yesterday (11/10/2016).
That's pretty fast service this time around.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 11, 2016)

Maybe we can get them to set up a IAP discount for us. It seems that everytime they offer one of these specials we clean them out in short order.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 11, 2016)

eharri446 said:


> Maybe we can get them to set up a IAP discount for us. It seems that everytime they offer one of these specials we clean them out in short order.


 Can not hurt to give them a call and ask.


----------



## KenV (Nov 11, 2016)

If you go to the web page, they offer a newsletter.  That is where the specials are offered.  IAP postings are reposts from members who get the newsletter.

Want to get in early get on the e-mail list.

Heard that another special is in the works........


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 11, 2016)

may have to bite the bullet and get the bottle stopper and pen blank boxes


----------



## Sataro (Nov 11, 2016)

If you need the pen blanks, they have a good special on their clearance rack. 114 blanks for $59.00. I'm not sure if their veterans discount can be used with the clearance rack or not. The email did say it could be used with all items so it should be good for another 20% off of the $59.00.  

VET20--good through Sunday...


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 11, 2016)

I found out about the deal in my original post because of their emails. Like Billy posted above, they have a 20% off deal this weekend....

Just takes a second to sign up!


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 11, 2016)

Got them ordered.  Shipping was a little bit but the discount offset it.


----------



## Herb G (Nov 12, 2016)

bmcclellan said:


> Got them ordered.  Shipping was a little bit but the discount offset it.


They had free shipping. Why did you have to pay?

BTW, I got mine today 11/12/16. I ordered them 4 days ago.
That's what I call customer service.


----------



## mecompco (Nov 12, 2016)

Herb G said:


> bmcclellan said:
> 
> 
> > Got them ordered.  Shipping was a little bit but the discount offset it.
> ...



Haha, I'm always the last to get my package and I live 30 minutes away. Still looking forward to what I got for an assortment.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 12, 2016)

Might have been because the order was under a minimum was not paying attention.

Excited about the order even with the shipping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewboy22 (Nov 12, 2016)

Sold Out  

Guess this bird didn't get the worm...


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 12, 2016)

Ordered mine the day it was mentioned on the site. Have not gotten them yet but not worried. That is a nice med size to do many thing with without waste.


----------



## bmcclellan (Nov 18, 2016)

My 2 boxes cam in from them.  I must say it was a good turnaround time from order to delivery.  The box the OP linked to was sold out.  So I bought these

Bottle Stoppers:




Pen Blanks:



I must say to me for the money it was well worth it for me.


----------

